# Where In France End Of August



## Gruffen (Apr 8, 2012)

Suggestions please for a good place to go in France (Not as far as the Med.) for about ten days, end of August beginning of September, with a small camper van.

Thanks


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Mimizan Plage - beautiful! Take 2 days going down 6 days there 2 days back.

Greenie


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What do you like doing when away - walking, cycling, boating, sitting on beaches, culture, wines, food, shops, or just touring?

Campsites or aires or wild?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Plenty to see and do in the Lot et Garonne and Dordogne regions, But as tonyt asked, what do you like doing?, that would help us greatly!


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Plenty to see and do in the Lot et Garonne and Dordogne regions, But as tonyt asked, what do you like doing?, that would help us greatly!


Yeah brilliant place.

St Cirque Le Poppie is very nice. some great caves at peache Merle too!

See you around there, as we will be there in August.

Antonia


----------



## Gruffen (Apr 8, 2012)

We are new to the campervan, so would probably look at staying on campsites at the moment, because of showers etc.

We like walking with the dog, beaches, places of interest, food, shops and most normal holiday persuits for a couple just retired.

thanks


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well other than a beach you'll find all that in the Lot et Garonne and Dordogne although there are lake-side and river-side beaches in both areas as well. And the weather should be lovely still at that time. We are just retired and love it here! Campsites all still open at that time too. Do you like large or small sites?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Do what we do: Book your crossing. Wait until the day before you leave, then consult the expert charts on Weather Online to decide whether to turn left or right or go straight ahead when you leave the ferry/tunnel. :wink:

Morph


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You don't say if this is your first trip to France, but assuming it is, or you don't know the country too well and you've just retired - I'd follow Morph's suggestion.

It's something I frequently do - just go with the flow - follow the sun or the nice countryside and spend the time exploring ready for your next trip by which time you'll have a better idea of where to go.

You can't really go wrong in turning right and heading to Brittany or going straight across and getting down to south/central.

10 days is OK but beware of spending all 10 days driving.

If you haven't already done so, take a look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-123372-.html

...some nice sites.

Enjoy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Do what we do: Book your crossing. Wait until the day before you leave, then consult the expert charts on Weather Online to decide whether to turn left or right or go straight ahead when you leave the ferry/tunnel. :wink:
> 
> Morph


Seconded, however, I was in the Camargue this time last year, lovely place, will be going back there again Very Nice.

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Seconded, however, I was in the Camargue this time last year, lovely place, will be going back there again Very Nice.Steve


What's the attraction of Carmague? I thought it's just bogs, mozzies and the occasional white horse? 

Educate me please


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*French Holiday*

If you don't want to go too far and the weather is ok go down the Normandy coast.Loads to interest!Too much to list!We had a problem with our van a couple of years ago and did'nt want to do too many miles so went down to Honfleur(approx 170 miles from Calais)and then came back up the coast.Did about 50 miles a day.Had really great time and fuel consumption went right down as we were"pottering"along.Go onto Normandy website or get a book on Normandy!We go to France every year 1st two weeks of September and never plan!Last year we ended up in the Alsace region.This year well who knows!Fancy going down towards La Rochelle and going to La Puy de Fou.Enjoy!!


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

Would recommend Provence, scenary, weather hot little rain, cycling, walking hills and history - Roman through to Medieval - Beaches very busy in August

Dordogne - river, walking, cycling, castles, weather not as hot as Provence - though a bit more rain.

Either way both are great.

We did both Provence and Dordogne last year and we are going back to Provence for a month this year


----------



## Gruffen (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, but have not made our minds up yet. We have been to France before, but that was travelling around in a car, and we are now looking forward to trying it in our small campervan, with our small dog.

Thanks.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Second what Morph says. Look at the weather! Depends where you're starting from.

Many like Brittany, but it's just like Wales, so we don't bother.

Many like SW coast below Bordeaux (e.g. Mimizan), but the weather can be indifferent , AND THE TIDES ARE VERY DANGEROUS FOR ADULTS AND ESPECIALLY CHILDREN!.

I'd head for the med, if I were you, round Le Lavendrou, good for families. Otherwise, i'd go for Midi Pyrenees region, or Burgundy (could get there in time for some good wine festivals).


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I would say go to the Dordogne regions, let your navigator loose and go down the small country roads where you will see the real France..

Magic.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Provence is too far for 10 days IMO.

Camargue has mozzies in squadrons about the same size as Lancaster bombers and with the same effect - they devastate areas........

Unless you particularly want the coast stay inland - it is all weather dependent of course, Brittany and Normandy are similar to Cornwall and are great when the weather is good, but it is not always. Brittany tends to be fairly rocky but quieter, some good sites in the Benodet area (Camping du Letty for instance).

If you decide to visit Normandy there are many places well worth visiting apart from the D-Day beaches and the Bayeux Tapestry - it's a great part of France with some excellent sites or many superb aires including Honfleur.

Generally South of the Loire is better - go and check out places like Niort - the French equivalent to a Green Venice - small canals through growing areas, not uncommon in France.

If you like the coast, the Royan - La Palmyre area is excellent with miles of sand dunes which are great for walking, cycling etc. There is an MHF rally there at the start of September (Charente Department).

France is large and much quieter than UK - go with your thoughts and do not plan to cover too much - explore one area and then come back and do another next time. There is a lot of information on the French Touring section of MHF and numerous books cover France and what you will find - go for a browse in your local library or even Smiths :lol: you will be spoiled for choice.

Be flexible - if the weather is not good, find somewhere else where it is better - weather forecasts are readily available via the internet if you have web access from Meteo France. 

Try a variety of places to stay including aires, the France Passion scheme, Municipal sites and even possibly commercial sites - but they tend to be much more expensive and often require 7 day bookings  

Have fun, and just enjoy yourselves,

Dave


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Camping Du Pont, Lisle, Dordogne - this is a nice spot in a friendly village and close to loads of good days out !!


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Why not have a look at the Limousin - beautiful scenery, lakes, no problem over dog walks - Parc Verger is not far from Limoges, discount for MHFacts members, is on the dog friendly Britain website too. 
Di


----------

